# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Duizelig en hoofdpijn

## DVZ

hallo,

ik loop al een jaar of 8 rond met dezelfde klachten, duizelig en hoofdpijn. het beheerst echt me leven. ik begin bij het begin ging naar de de dokter en naar het ziekenhuis mri scan en nog meer onderzoeken niks aan de hand volgens hun. naar mensendieck, nekwervels rechtzetten, chiropractor, massages, ander werk, homopatie, cesar, etc, etc. moet zeggen dat na al die tijd de klachten draagzmer zijn dan in het begin. maar eigenlijk nog waardeloos, altijd die duizeligheid ene keer sterker dan de andere keer en dan nog die hoofdpijnen altijd boven me ogen, soms ook slecht zicht. met een soort band over me hoofd naar me nek en altijd nek en schouderklachten. ben laast terug geweest naar het ziekenhuis bij een neuroloog en kno alles goed volgens hun, begin nu wel een beetje de moed te verliezen... ze denken aan spierspanningen. wie heeft er nog een tip voor me?

danny

----------


## sietske763

de klachten die jij beschrijft lijken wel op een migraine aanval, tenminste bij mij......heb dan ook het gevoel of er een band om mn hoofd zit

----------


## DVZ

migrane is het denk ik niet, dat komt opzetten maar gaat ook weer weg volgens mij. ik loop er 24/7 mee rond

----------


## Sefi

Je beschrijft precies wat ik jaren lang gehad heb.
Je bent bij de chiropractor geweest en allerlei therapeuten, maar ik vermoed dat je nog nooit dry needling hebt gedaan.
Waarschijnlijk heb je, net als ik, triggerpoints (kleine spierknoopjes) in je trapezius (spier die over je schouder loopt). Een van de duidelijkste symptomen die dit geeft is de hoofdpijn boven je ogen en het slecht zien, de band om je hoofd. Maar ook triggerpoints in je nekspieren kunnen dezelfde symptomen geven.

Triggerpoints geven stralingspijn, dus het probleem zit niet op de plek waar je pijn voelt.
Waarschijnlijk heb je harde schouderspieren en wellicht doet het ook pijn als je erin knijpt. Knijp maar eens in die harde spier op je schouders of in je nekspieren. Je hebt best kans dat je hoofdpijn erger wordt als je dat doet.

Je kunt gewone triggerpoint therapie gaan doen, maar je bent het snelst geholpen als je Dry Needling gaat doen. Dit wordt door een fysiotherapeut gedaan en valt ook onder de vergoeding van fysiotherapie. Niet alle fysiotherapeuten doen dit, dus je moet even kijken op de volgende website: http://www.nvdn.nl/index.php
Het kan vrij pijnlijk zijn, maar het resultaat mag er dan ook zijn.

Even voor de duidelijkheid... dry needling is niet hetzelfde als acupunctuur. Dus als je al acupunctuur geprobeerd hebt, zonder resultaat, dan wil het niet zeggen dat dit ook niet helpt.

Meer informatie over triggerpoints en hoofdpijn kun je hier lezen http://www.triggerpointboek.nl/headache.htm

----------


## DVZ

bedankt voor deze informatie! nog nooit van dry needeling gehoord, ziet er interesant uit en ga er zeker wat mee doen. 

danny

----------


## Sefi

Oké, succes!

----------

